
National Intelligence Council Global Trends 2035 Released - drallison
https://www.dni.gov/index.php/about/organization/national-intelligence-council-global-trends
======
drallison
The Global Trends web page:
[https://nicglobaltrends.tumblr.com/](https://nicglobaltrends.tumblr.com/)

